# i love this BSH girl



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i wish i could have her or convince the owners to keep her , can someone calm talk to her, and explain her baby will be ok , 

Britsh shorthair looking for a forever home | Great Yarmouth, Norfolk | Pets4Homes

i wonder if she has contacted her breeder to have her back , she is so pretty and gentle looking


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

What's wrong with a baby cot net or keeping kitty confined to a different room!


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't get it - she must have got the kitten while she was pregnant! Wish I could take her. Gorgeous.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

She is gorgeous, so that is the only solution the owner has come up with?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Contact her, ask if she's pedigree, if yes ask for the pedigree name saying you'll be willing on her behalf too contact the breeder too see if she'll take her back. If she wont wait that long or dont know then ask if you can foster her until the breeder is found


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow isnt she pretty, at least shes neutered so no byb will get her, such a shame to be rehomed ,i have had babies with cats and you can make it work if your willing to try._


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

My neighbour has twins and TWO cats...she has a strong elasticated mesh to go over the cots.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

well i ve been keeping a eye out and haven't seen this lovely girl since so im hoping mum has decided to keep her now


----------

